# 1924 Columbia Bicycles Catalog



## Gary Mc (Aug 21, 2013)

*1924 Columbia Bicycles Catalog*


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 21, 2013)

*1924 Columbia Bicycles Catalog continued*


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 21, 2013)

Nice share. Thanks Gary.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 21, 2013)

I like the camelback pic with the football gear... Is that the Washington monument when it was a little tyke?


----------



## filmonger (Aug 21, 2013)

*RE: Cool pics*

Nice...Cat! Great Pictures! Interesting advert and product placement! Notice the Indian ( Native American ) blanket behind the Jr Roadster and the use of the pinwheel....


----------



## dave the wave (Aug 21, 2013)

thanks for sharing!!


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks Gary - that's good stuff.


----------

